# best position for subs in a b13 trunk?



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ive been running two subs in a sealed box ever since i knew about cars. does anyone know how i could get the best sound out of my sentra if i was running 4 12''... i was thinking that i would do it no different from the way i run my two 12''. side by side ---->[ O | O ]<------ maybe running 4 in a sealed box the same way ----> [0|O|O|0] <--------do you think that would hit best? what would....if i was to put air ports on there, where would i put em? any help would make me happy???


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um.. you will be lucky if you can fit 4 12' subs nice and fit into your trunk without a lot of $$ and patience to build or buy a custom box.

Isnt 2 12's enough hehe.. how much power are you running?

But any who..... Im not sure on making your own air holes.. to port the air...
Most boxes that are made for your specific subs... are designed for better sound. You can try making holes in your old box, and if it sounds lie shit you could always fill it back in.

If you really wanna hit hard... get some sound deadening for your car... to trap in all the soundwaves into the car rather than them fading out. Like the waves traveling outside of teh car.. through the metal.

Try www.fatmat.com or Dynamat


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Try looking into a bandpass box. Depending on your subs, that might help a lot. If you bought the sealed box they probably made it big enough to where the air would have enough room to loose force by the time it hit; thus, you wouldn't need to put port holes in it. Also think about getting either better subs and a better amp before looking into buying two more subs. Your truck probably will have a lot of trouble fitting that and 4 12s in one box probably won't work out to well.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

to run 4 12's you could run them isobaric.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im running a Lanzar Vibe 1000 amp. and two kicker comps Vr 12'' i also have two crustics 12'' but i was gonna buy two more Vrs and get a better Eq/X-over and anothign vibe 1000. i can fit the subs in the car. i was just wondering if it would be worth it...thanks for the help on the sound deadeing board/mat....


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Personal Opinion....IF IT FITS AND YOUVE GOT THE POWER TO PUSH IT .....INSTALL IT!!!!! Ive got 2 JLAudio w4 12's in a sealed box in the trunk. (No rear seat back....AMP rack!) and had 2 Orion XTR 2000 15's in the back seat. OOUUUUUUCH!!!


----------

